# How's your family bed set up?



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Does everyone cram into the same bed or do you have an extra mattress next to mom and dad's? Can that work? Right now DD is tiny enough to share our bed, but as she gets bigger I was thinking about putting a twin next to our bed and bypassing the toddler bed to try and transition her to her own space. Umm maybe this is a little premature, but inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

We have a twin mattress perpindicular to the head of our mattress, so that I can move over and nurse her. Its technically "her"bed, and I try to sleep with DH as much as possible. After 6 months of DH moving to the couch in the middle of the night because me and DD were taking up too much room on the queen bed, we decided to do this.


----------



## Prairiemother (Feb 4, 2005)

Our "family" bed is just me and the 2.5-year-old, in his room for now. a twin bed. yikes! With our two older children we moved them into their rooms quite early and then i slept with them on a double mattress on the floor. But now we're down to one tiny kids room left, only big enough for a twin. I'd rather have a bigger bed but I don't want to share with dh as well - three sounds like a crowd to me! Eventually the plan is for me to get up and leave once ds falls asleep but since I keep falling asleep with him that never happens!


----------



## omamasmama (Nov 20, 2010)

me, the hubs, and our 22 month old sleep on a queen size futon mattress. our house is incredibly tiny and our bedroom is just that, a room for the bed...nothing else can fit in there. i wish we had a room big enough to add a mattress next to the one we have. our girl LOVES sleeping with mama and papa but she moves all over the place.


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

We have a crib side-car set up. DD falls asleep nursing and is moved into the crib for the first stretch. She then moves back in to the big bed to nurse and/or cuddle with DH. We have a cal king so there's plenty of room but I sometimes use some of the crib space for myself when DD turns sideways between us.

We have a twin bed in the play/guest room that she will either move to or that will replace the crib next to our bed. (bypassing toddler bed)


----------



## halomancer (Jun 2, 2005)

We have a king size mattress on the floor. We plan to get a twin for DS and start to transition him to his own bed sometime in the next year. He is 3.5.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 slept with us until she was 3.5 until DD2 was born. DD2 was on O2 until she was 7 months old so we spilt up into 2 beds, 1 with D1 and DS and one with DD2 and I. Eventually we kept that arrangement but in different rooms. Towards the end of my 3rd pg, we moved everyone back into one bedroom to get DD2 used to sleeping with DH. Right now we have 1y DS in my bed upstairs, 4y DD2 and DH in one bed downstairs and 7y DD1 on another mattress. We are working on getting the 2 girls into bunk beds, but DD2 isn't so interested.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We have a king bed for now. It looks like this, if you had an overhead view:

|------------------------------------|

| baby | Mama | Papa | 3yo |

|------------------------------------|

We have these bed bumpers on both edges of the bed and the bed is not pushed against any walls on the sides.

We have plans to start the big kid's transition to his own bed (in our room) soon because even with the king it's a bit crowded!


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

We have three twin mattresses all on the floor. Two of the mattresses have a king size piece of foam so we aren't dealing with the crack in the middle. The third mattress right now just holds clothes all the time, lol! With another on the way, I'm thinking baby and I might use the third mattress and hubby and son stay on the two made up as a king...who knows how it will actually play out though. We definitely have lots of room though, it really works for us!


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> We have a twin mattress perpindicular to the head of our mattress, so that I can move over and nurse her. Its technically "her"bed, and I try to sleep with DH as much as possible. After 6 months of DH moving to the couch in the middle of the night because me and DD were taking up too much room on the queen bed, we decided to do this.


:yeah

The twin mattress works great. All our beds are on the floor and DD's twin is pushed up against the wall. I roll onto her bed to nurse and then (most of the time) roll back to our bed. It's more comfy for everyone because she thrashes around in her sleep alot. This began around 7ish months and she started waking up because she didn't have enough room. We put her in the twin bed at around 9 months. Everyone is sleeping better and she is still basically next to me.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks you guys! It's nice to know I'm not totally insane and that this set up really could work.


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Crib side carred to queen here. But baby will never stay on it so it's more to keep him from rolling to the floor. When he's older, we'll probably do a twin next to us then slowly transition him to the twin before we have another baby.


----------



## juniper_mama (Jul 30, 2010)

We were all sleeping in our queen bed (with DS in the middle) until recently we sidecarred the crib to the bed and it was the best move ever! DS (13 months) is disturbed slightly less and I have more room!


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, we are working on getting DS in his own bed in his room, but right now, he still wakes up in the middle of the night and comes and gets in bed with us. We all share a king. The goal is to have DS in his own room by the time the next babe arrives in May, just in case I decide to cosleep again. I really can't imagine having a toddler, me, DH and baby all in bed together.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

haye is 5 now so he has his own loft bed and his own room...however most nights he ends up back in our room (or i end up sleeping up in the loft bed with him *ahem*) so we have his toddler bed set up right next to our queen. we're expecting in may, so i'll put a sidecar crib next to my side of the queen and haye's toddler bed over next to his daddy. we'll be wall to wall beds! lol. we never had a crib for haye, he always slept with us, but my sister is giving us this BEAUTIFUL dark wooden crib and it converts to a toddler bed and is easily sidecarred so i think that's a good move...


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Our family bed is currently just the little one and me. The older one has her own room, and their dad is a very very light sleeper and prefers his own room as well.


----------



## ibis (Jun 11, 2009)

We have a king sized bed with a crib side-car. Of course no one (ahem) actually sleeps in the crib, but it does give us more room because someone (me!) can sleep right on the very edge of the bed without falling off!


----------



## funwith4 (Apr 16, 2007)

lets see, we've had a lot of set ups. #1 and #2 slept in our bed with us, only a full size at that. #3 we had a crib sidecarred. #3 was stll there when #4 was born so we got a cosleeper for the other side of the (now queen size) bed. #4 got too big for cosleeper so we got a 2nd sidecar. #5 came along and still #3 and 4 were there so someone was always in the bed and not a sidecar. 1 sidecar broke so we replaced it with the cosleeper and #4 moved to his own bed. #6 was born and #3 and #5 moved to a queen in their room with daddy. #6 got big enough and #5 got used to #6 so #5 moved back in with me. Then #1 started sleeping in with #3 so dh moved back in with me so current setup is 4 mo old in cosleeper (and my bed nursing and falling asleep) on my side then dh on other side of queen bed followed by 2 yr old in sidecar. In the other room 14 yr old sleeps with 5 yr old in queen bed which leaves an empty todder bed and an empty twin bed in our house.


----------



## shelibeli (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a king bed. Daddy travels a lot and falls asleep on the couch a lot, so we only share with him sometimes, LOL! Our bed looks like this:

Mesh bed rail**3 yo DD**mommy**baby**mesh bed rail. I flip over the baby side to side to nurse, even though that isn't necessary, it is more comfy for me. I have something called a Nurse & Glo pillow that is a pillow covered small box shape with a sloped side for baby to lean against, which also provides a nice barrier between baby and DD when they are on the same side of me. I don't have the bed rail on my side up just yet (it folds down), baby isn't rolling, but when I am on the inside, I put the Nurse & Glo on the outside as a barrier, just in case.

If daddy joins us, he sleep on the far side next to the bedrail. It is tight, but works for us. Especially when he is gone, I love having my kiddos close all night.


----------



## dlh3 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am a stay at home mom so if my 3 yo is sick then it is just her and I in the king sized bed. But usually it is husband on one side, me on the other and our snuggle bean in the middle. We tried mattress on the floor but she did not like it. Anyone have advice on how to get husband to be more supportive of it. My husband argues with me about it, but ends up giving in. I just want her close.


----------



## celesterra (Apr 28, 2005)

I am single, so that's different from some. My twin boys are 27mo. They each have a crib in my room, and I have a king mattress on the floor. Each of them wakes at some point during the night, and I transfer them into bed with me (where they proceed to sleep on my head, etc, lol). I sleep in the middle. They both sleep much better this way (in my bed), and I am loving it. As they get older, assuming I am still single (?), I will just plop a twin next to the king for overflow. I will convert their cribs to toddler beds when the time comes, but I'm not too confident they'll stay put. They are just a little rough with each other, so them going to sleep on their own in the same bed doesn't seem like an option.


----------



## karma613 (Jul 19, 2010)

When it was just DH, DS1 and Me, we all slept in a queen size bed. I became pregnant with DS2 when DS1 was 6 months old. Shortly into the pregnancy it became too uncomfortable, so we moved our mattress onto the floor and put a double futon mattress next to it and it was like musical beds. Sometimes DH and I would sleep together on one bed and DS1 on the other or DS1 would take turns sleeping with us.

When DS2 came along We traded in the futon mattress for a spring mattress and put both beds onto frames. DH would sleep with DS1 on the double and I would sleep with DS2 on the queen to make it easier to breastfeed at night.

A month ago we moved into a new apartment and changed things up a little. DS1 is almost 2 and DS2 is almost 9 months. We have the queen size mattress and boxspring on the floor with a safety rail on one side and a toddler bed on the other. DS1 sleeps in his "big boy bed" and DH, DS2 and I all sleep on the queen.

This seems to be working well for us for now and once DS2 no longer breastfeeds at night, or at least less often, we will probably get a second toddler bed for the other side of the bed. And in the future, they will probably share a double bed  I LOVE our family bed!


----------



## sailorscout (Feb 20, 2010)

we all sleep in my queen, ds is 4 and getting big so because i stay home and dh has to leave for work at 4 am he often sleeps on the couch because he gets woken up a lot because apparently were bed hogs haha. we've agreed as soon as we get the extra money were gonna get a king and a twin to combine.


----------



## JeepsterGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

At home we have a king size bed that sits on the floor. DD sleeps on my arm on the outside of the bed so I'm in the middle. There is also a dog at my feet and at least 1 cat at my knees. We are expecting a new baby in a few weeks so DH has been sleeping with DD more and more to get her used to the transition, then the new baby will sleep on my arm on the outside of the bed while DH and DD sleep on the other side. In the past we have used the two singles pushed together which works too. In that case, DD seems to like to sleep next to the wall. Probably because it gives her more room. Right now we are traveling cross country and are all sharing a twin air mattress. Can't wait to get back to our king mattress!


----------



## LoveMyTwoBoys (Dec 14, 2007)

We have a queen and it is full with DS1, me, DS2. DH has been sleeping on the couch for the last few years. He doesn't sleep well in the bed and it works for us. If we ever get to have another baby, we'll probably get a toddler bed to squeeze in the tiny bedroom for overflow- no room for a twin.


----------



## lisa133 (Aug 10, 2009)

We tried the twin bed on the floor when DS1 was about 2. What happened was my husband wound up sleeping in it while DS1 and I slept in the queen but sometimes we would alternate with DS1 always in the queen. He slept in the twin for the first couple of nights but it was just easier to cuddle with him in the big bed.

Now he is 6 and has a younger brother. We have a regular full next to the queen - both beds on regular frames. 2yo sleeps with me on the full and 6yo and husband sleep in the queen. 2yo still nurses almost all night long. the 2 beds are next to each other. it looks ridiculous and people think we are crazy but it works for us and we all have plenty of space and sleep pretty well.

6yo is starting to want to sleep in his bed completely on his own (with absolutely no coaxing from us) and tried for 5 minutes but then says he is too scared. We are getting there but we are not in a rush.


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

We have two queen mattresses directly on the floor with separate comforters for baby and me, and my husband. It works really well. We just went from 1 to 2 about a month ago and OMG we are all sleeping so much better. We didn't realize how badly the lack of space was affecting us before.

We kept her on a high bed until she was a few months old and started to move more. That's when we took the mattress off the frame.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

We're all smooshed into a queen bed and Jude likes to lay sideways these days (so the 3 of us form an H). We have a crib in our room. He was going in there for abpout half the night then would join us but then he got pretty sick in october and has been back with us full-time ever since.


----------



## mrskatiekuj (Jul 18, 2009)

Our bed looks like this

Daddy One-year-old Two-year-old Mommy

We have a King Size bed. The kids start out the night in their room where they share a queen bed, but both come into bed with us at some point during the night. I am pregnant with #3 so not sure how that is going to work...in a perfect world I'd have both kids sleeping in their bed together all night, but if that doesn't work out, probably put a cosleeper on the side of our bed. We don't have anymore space in our bedroom for a second mattress.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

We have:

wall [baby me dad] [5yo 3yo]

king full

on the floor


----------



## mommykerrie (Sep 4, 2008)

our family bed is like musical beds lately since we have 5 kids ages 9 and down. anyway, basically we have a queen bed pushed up to a twin bed, which is pushed up to the wall. currently in the queen is hubby, 3-year-old, me, 1-year-old, hoping to move the 3 yo to the twin bed since her 5 yo sister just moved to her own room. hubby is excited to get rid of the twin and wants 3 yo out to sleep with her sis, but that isn't happenin' anytime soon! i'd be happy with all 5 kids in our room every night, but i'm a litle nutty!


----------



## FrenchMama (Mar 8, 2009)

We have a Queen bed. DD who is 16 months old starts out in her crib and I take her to our bed when she wakes up. DD sleeps in our guest bedroom sometimes so we all have more room. I LOVE having her close to me in bed, but because of comments from the pediatrician and mom's in general i feel self conscious about the fact that she isn't sleeping in her crib throughout the night and that i still nurse her at night, so it's nice to see all these comments and the 100's of them that are on facebook! I am not alone!


----------



## erinleee (Jan 18, 2010)

we do this exact thing with our 10 month old. daddy is in another bed cuz he works early. Although he comes for sleepovers with us once in a while! and I have felt the pressure to crib the baby by the majority, but we are the lucky moms! we get to cherish the sweet tiny baby while they are little, it wont last.

queen size is the smallest we'd go with three... i'd love a king!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrenchMama*
> 
> We have a Queen bed. DD who is 16 months old starts out in her crib and I take her to our bed when she wakes up. DD sleeps in our guest bedroom sometimes so we all have more room. I LOVE having her close to me in bed, but because of comments from the pediatrician and mom's in general i feel self conscious about the fact that she isn't sleeping in her crib throughout the night and that i still nurse her at night, so it's nice to see all these comments and the 100's of them that are on facebook! I am not alone!


----------

